# The Official Mod Appreciation Thread!



## Duraji (Dec 16, 2013)

Heya! I just felt that, considering everything that's going on and all the shit that the mods have had to deal with in the last week when none of it is their fault, we need to show some appreciation for what they do.

Too many of them are being yelled at and abused by people who seem to forget that they have absolutely nothing to do with any of this mess. They can't get us information any faster or make the outages stop any sooner. The people who are actually fixing the problem are (hopefully!) really busy with just that. I'm just as frustrated as everyone else when there's no communication, but Net-Cat gave us a really good status update this morning, so the least we can do is simmer down a little until the site goes back up or we get another status update by tomorrow morning in case it doesn't.

In the meantime, why don't you go and hug your nearest FurAffinity Forums moderator? They're probably under ridiculous amounts of stress, and they're complete volunteers. Maybe then we can all relax a little bit and actually come together as the kind and loving community that I joined the furry fandom for over ten years ago.

/hippie mode

UPDATE: And now the site is back! So this will probably be ignored anyway. ;__;

UPDATE 2 ELECTRIC BOOGALOO: And the site is back where we started. Hooray? Give the mods here an extra hug and an aspirin.


----------



## Icky (Dec 16, 2013)

But they suck. >:[

<3 u guise


----------



## Felixpath (Dec 16, 2013)

When you're doing something for free, in your spare time, and people bitch at you and blame you for stuff that isn't your fault, and you still keep doing it...that's devotion. Thank you, mods, for putting up with hellfire and brimstone.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 16, 2013)

Not including the average user who survived? What kind of circlejerk is this? Think of the lower man!


----------



## Duraji (Dec 16, 2013)

Icky said:


> But they suck. >:[



That's the huge difference between the site ADMINS (the people who actually maintain FurAffinity itself, do the coding, etc.) and the MODERATORS (the people who have been screamed at on the forums because the site went down). Yes, maybe a couple of them went a little ban happy while under a great deal of stress, but I still don't think they get the respect that they deserve.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 16, 2013)

Duraji said:


> That's the huge difference between the site ADMINS (the people who actually maintain FurAffinity itself, do the coding, etc.) and the MODERATORS (the people who have been screamed at on the forums because the site went down). Yes, maybe a couple of them went a little ban happy while under a great deal of stress, but I still don't think they get the respect that they deserve.



Its fine, he was joking. I know him 


Also thank you for your kind words, I appreciate it. It can be a tough job sometimes.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Mods are never appreciated. I know that from my own experiences. However I certainly appreciate
them here. Most are open accepting people that have a sense of humor and will reply to you
and even tolerate Grandma Cougar Foxes chasing them. (well for a short moment or two)


----------



## rjbartrop (Dec 16, 2013)

It is a thankless job, taking a lot of abuse for little to no reward.  I'm never sure whether to admire your dedication, or question your sanity.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 16, 2013)

rjbartrop said:


> It is a thankless job, taking a lot of abuse for little to no reward.  I'm never sure whether to admire your dedication, or question your sanity.



I'm a furry, so I'm not the most sane person in the first place!


----------



## DracoPotens (Dec 16, 2013)

This guy who just posted before me: I don't think truer words could be spoken about a situation like this. They are really trying to bust there butts off for us. To go through the persecution and blame that they have they past couple of days and still try to get it resolved, that takes a lot of devotion. That's something I take pride in as a member of this community, and certainly more in the people who run it, no matter how efficient or inefficient it is! I applaud the valiant efforts of the Mods here going through their paces here and trying to make the site better. Lord knows I've been guilty about complaining about this issue a little bit, but it makes me really appreciate how they aren't resting to fix this. It kind of reminds me of my life verse Isaiah 41:10. Even if no one else is around,  all turn there backs on you, God is with


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 16, 2013)

Honestly i agree not a lot of love is given where its due. People have no idea just how...insane moderator, admin life really is. It changes peoples views on authority structures greatly when they take upon the job themselves. Having served numerous communities in the past i know the stress involved. But where there is all this stress, there is the love of the community. You come to enjoy it even more then you realized. Especially when you start actively supporting it. So props to all our mods and admins.


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 16, 2013)

I appreciate mods and leaders of every stripe who work hard to make most of the people happy most of the time. No one is perfect so it's not good to get too upset when they have done way more good than bad.


----------



## Icky (Dec 16, 2013)

Duraji said:


> That's the huge difference between the site ADMINS (the people who actually maintain FurAffinity itself, do the coding, etc.) and the MODERATORS (the people who have been screamed at on the forums because the site went down). Yes, maybe a couple of them went a little ban happy while under a great deal of stress, but I still don't think they get the respect that they deserve.



Okay, come on. You actually had to delete my whitetext for that quote, don't pretend like I actually meant it. :T


----------



## Duraji (Dec 16, 2013)

Icky said:


> Okay, come on. You actually had to delete my whitetext for that quote, don't pretend like I actually meant it. :T



I literally didn't see it, I thought it was accidental return strokes, I'm sorry! XD


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 16, 2013)

Icky said:


> Okay, come on. You actually had to delete my whitetext for that quote, don't pretend like I actually meant it. :T



The power of semi-opaque colors. You'd be amazed how people over look em. But notice it after squinting enough.


----------



## Loki's Right Hand (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks guys! You deserve all the thanks we give and more.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 17, 2013)

And thanks to you guys for not being a nuisance.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 17, 2013)

Nanakisan said:


> The power of semi-opaque colors. You'd be amazed how people over look em. But notice it after squinting enough.


No matter how hard you squint, tilt your screen, or adjust your monitor's contrast, you'll always have to highlight my text to see if there is any invisibletext :3
Unless it's in a quote bubble.
Usually there isn't though. I mean really, aside from in-jokes and snark, there's not much use for it.


----------



## AliothFox (Dec 17, 2013)

Raptros said:


> And thanks to you guys for not being a nuisance.



Wow.  If you didn't think we were a nuisance during that, then what would we have to do to be considered a nuisance?

Never mind.  Don't answer that X3

But seriously, thanks for putting up with a bunch of neurotic furries during the crisis ^^


----------



## Mazz (Dec 17, 2013)

Raptros said:


> And thanks to you guys for not being a nuisance.





You're either joking or have so much more patience than me. I'd have banned half the people commenting on those threads.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 17, 2013)

AliothFox said:


> Wow.  If you didn't think we were a nuisance during that, then what would we have to do to be considered a nuisance?



You weren't here for the cub ban, if that says anything. Many a digit was lost that week to rageslamming keyboards.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 17, 2013)

AliothFox said:


> Wow.  If you didn't think we were a nuisance during that, then what would we have to do to be considered a nuisance?
> 
> Never mind.  Don't answer that X3
> 
> But seriously, thanks for putting up with a bunch of neurotic furries during the crisis ^^



I really meant the people who posted in this thread, not so much the people who tried to start shit. XD

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 17, 2013)

And thank you for bearing with us.


----------



## sethtriggs (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks, all of you. You really weathered a storm.  I sure wouldn't have wanted to put up with that...and I do put up with it in my career. Just...wow!

Well done!

-Seth


----------



## mirepoix (Dec 17, 2013)

Dealing with FUR RAGE can't be any fun at all.  I appreciate you guys working your hardest to get the site back up and running.  Thanks, guys!


----------



## Erethzium (Dec 17, 2013)

They took a whole goddamn week to get a site back online, and now that it's online, it's slower than ever. Loving these 60+ second page load times.

Now back to our regularly scheduled "tickets never getting answered" and "feature requests being ignored in favor of pointless crap".


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 17, 2013)

Erethzium said:


> They took a whole goddamn week to get a site back online, and now that it's online, it's slower than ever. Loving these 60+ second page load times.
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled "tickets never getting answered" and "feature requests being ignored in favor of pointless crap".


Us forum mods can't do anything about that, which is what this thread is about. We are only messengers.


----------



## AliothFox (Dec 17, 2013)

Erethzium said:


> They took a whole goddamn week to get a site back online, and now that it's online, it's slower than ever. Loving these 60+ second page load times.
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled "tickets never getting answered" and "feature requests being ignored in favor of pointless crap".



The forum mods have no control over that.  And it's slow because there are a lot of people playing catch-up right now.  That's got to put a strain on the system - and I'm sure they're throttling it some because they don't want it to just break down again right away.

This last week has been pretty trying for everyone involved, and the forum mods have had to put up with people whining about it the whole time when they have no control over it.  They get balked for not giving updates, and then they get balked for GIVING updates that people don't like.

Personally, I think all the forum mods deserve medals after this fiasco.


----------



## InSaneJoker (Dec 17, 2013)

I do appreciate a fair number of the mods here, with them I have no gripe. Though there are a small few who I find a bit on the rude side.

So for those I appreciate staying calm in all this, yes, thank you for attempting to keep us in the loop best you could.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 17, 2013)

FurAffinity is back- it must have been tough but you guys did it.


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2013)

*Throws heart shaped cookies at mods*


----------



## Icky (Dec 17, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> FurAffinity is back- it must have been tough but you guys did it.



For what seems like the thousandth time: This thread is not about FA at all. It is about the forum moderators, who had no part to play in getting the site back online.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 17, 2013)

I'd never be able to cope with a moderator's job, so I do have a bit of admiration for those who have such effective management skills.


----------

